# 1989 nissan 240sx wont start



## hozay1148 (Jun 26, 2004)

*i need some help!!!!!!!!!!1*

hey guys im new to this site and i need some help. i was driving my 1989 nissan 240sx (stick shift) to a gas station because it was sitting in my driveway with no gas for about 2 weeks because i wasnt yet comfortable driving stick. anway i drove down my street and right when i stop at a stop sign my car starts shaking as if its stalling out so i hit the ignition and no luck so i figured hey it just needs some gas so i went and filled up some gas jugs with gas and was able to fill half my gas tank but it still wouldnt start. then i sprayed some starter fluid in the air intake and no luck. then a friend told me to put a some gas in the air intake. so i put a very little amount and then finally the car started and was actually running...... for a few seconds. then it wouldnt start again so i went ahead and sprayed some starter fluid again and no luck. any advice would be greatly appreciated. email me at [email protected]


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

hozay1148 said:


> hey guys im new to this site and i need some help. i was driving my 1989 nissan 240sx (stick shift) to a gas station because it was sitting in my driveway with no gas for about 2 weeks because i wasnt yet comfortable driving stick. anway i drove down my street and right when i stop at a stop sign my car starts shaking as if its stalling out so i hit the ignition and no luck so i figured hey it just needs some gas so i went and filled up some gas jugs with gas and was able to fill half my gas tank but it still wouldnt start. then i sprayed some starter fluid in the air intake and no luck. then a friend told me to put a some gas in the air intake. so i put a very little amount and then finally the car started and was actually running...... for a few seconds. then it wouldnt start again so i went ahead and sprayed some starter fluid again and no luck. any advice would be greatly appreciated. email me at [email protected]


change your fuel filter, change your air filter, CHECK YOUR FUEL PUMP (they go bad all the time), maybe tune it (new plugs, cap & rotor, wires) etc. Definitely use some fuel system cleaner for a few tanks of gas. That helps 90% of the time.


----------



## V240SX (Jun 29, 2004)

RXP work wonders. It probably won't help start the car, but once you get it runnin' RXP will keep her clean. My 93 was putting out 2687 (legal is under around 950 where I live) on the emissions test and RXP in the tank dropped it to 548. Its great stuff.


----------

